# Half poodle half human



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I have only had one person ask me what kind of dogs I have... but if I ever get that again, I think I will say half poodle, half human. lol

The one time we were asked, my husband said, a Poodle Doodle...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's so funny Wolfie tried to do that to me last night! Thankfully he only weighs about 8 pounds.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Great picture -Sisko - 60lbs will get as far into that position as he can from time to time but that usually means it's just his head and neck.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Towandafox said:


> Poodles love to plant themselves in the oddest positions.


in this case, i think you may have a dog that is trying to figure out if it is worth it to fight for the position of head of the household. it's all about dominance. :devil: (just kidding.)


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

That is super, very funny.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Very cute toy poodle 

pr


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

OMG super cute!!!


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

Ha Tully already knows she is the head of the household (or so she thinks :curl-lip

Also, I would love to see a jumbo poodle size version of this


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hehehehe funny!!


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

@Lou That second one is great! Love it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a photo op!!! I love when you can capture the odd moment!!! Thank you for the giggle!


----------

